# The Spin Wrench Worlds First Stress Free Wrench!



## TheSpinWrench (Sep 29, 2015)

i developed a tool called The Spin Wrench for extremely tight spots. We have designed the wrench for over a year and have come up with a great product. To all my tool lovers would you use this? https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/902563778/the-spin-wrench-worlds-most-efficient-tool


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2015)

How well does it work on tough gummed up nuts?


----------



## havasu (Sep 29, 2015)

I have to be a naysayer, but I just don't see that working if the bolt has anymore than a 2 pound torque on it. Every nut removed was only hand tight! Please show some real life examples, and not just display demos which are designed to sell your product.


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2015)

I too don't see it working much in real life but then again I have been in some situations where it would be handy.

It would be better if it had a metal wire/cable and self reeled back in like a pull start on a motor.


----------



## curtm1 (Dec 18, 2017)

Really ??????????????????????


----------



## havasu (Dec 18, 2017)

Damn Curt, don't be so talkative!


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2017)

Blah blah blah


----------

